# number of diagnoses or tx options



## chardin2000 (Jan 10, 2013)

If pt was seen last year for the flu, and sees the same doctor this year for the flu, would you say new problem to examiner add workup, or est prob to examiner worse, just getting back into auditing.  thanks


----------



## noraj (Jan 11, 2013)

*need more info*

Established patient  for sure, preventive/ Asymptomatic. However w/o more detail that is as far as I can state. Thanks, best of luck.


----------



## FTessaBartels (Feb 8, 2013)

*Acute illness*

An acute illness ... such as the flu ... is a "new problem" when seen for the first time for this occurrence of th illness.

So even though the patient had the flu last year, the new infection is a new problem (assuming we're not talking about a first visit on 12/28/12, and a F/U visit on 1/03/13).


Hope that helps.

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------

